# Unable to locate (or possibly build) libphp5.so



## Jimmy (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi

I'm attempting to build the libphp5.so library as part of port lang/php56 but I am unable to locate the library even with the appropriate Apache make options set inside make.conf, I don't see any specific options in the build configuration menu for PHP which relate to Apache but I can see a reference to USE_APACHE in the Makefile and the make.conf should be applying the relevant options so not clear where I'm going wrong.

I notice that there's no APACHE_VERSION specified in the Makefile for php56, which probably means it will not be able to construct the APACHEMODDIR location which apparently requires APACHE_VERSION:

```
[root@diesel /usr/ports/Mk]# cat bsd.apache.mk |grep APACHEMODDIR
#  - APACHEMODDIR
APACHEMODDIR=   libexec/apache${APACHE_VERSION}
```

There's no advice in bsd.apache.mk as to how to set APACHE_VERSION.


```
[root@diesel /usr/ports/Mk]# uname -a
FreeBSD diesel.steppingstones 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:34:23 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
cat /etc/make.conf
APACHE_PORT= www/apache24
USE_APACHE= 24
```


```
[root@diesel /usr/local/libexec/apache24]# pkg info|grep apache
apache24-2.4.10_1              Version 2.4.x of Apache web server
```


```
[root@diesel /usr/local/libexec]# ls /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
ls: /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so: No such file or directory
```

Many thanks.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 17, 2014)

You don't have to set if you want the 2.4-version it's the default version. If you want to set in the make.conf


```
APACHE_DEFAULT=2.X
```
or

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=apache=2.X
```

For libphp5.so install www/mod_php5.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 17, 2014)

Ah brilliant, you know a whole series of googling and I wasn't able to find any reference to that other port!

Many thanks.


----------

